#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why men want their life partners less educated than them?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
I am wondering about the reasons behind it.


Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


Hi,

there are some reasons why men don't like marry educated women , 
they are thinking educated girl does't keep up their culture
For instance-dressing sense ,respect sense & cooking etc.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


Men think that her partner will dominate him and disrespect him if she is more educated. But the truth is dominating a partner whether it is men or women depends on their personal character not in education..

----------


## Bhavya

> Men think that her partner will dominate him and disrespect him if she is more educated. But the truth is dominating a partner whether it is men or women depends on their personal character not in education..


Well said, dominant is in the person character not in their education.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi,
> 
> there are some reasons why men don't like marry educated women , 
> they are thinking educated girl does't keep up their culture
> For instance-dressing sense ,respect sense & cooking etc.


Yeah some men think like that.But there is no connection between education and culture.Keeping our culture intact is in our character and up bringing.

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


To boost their ego, I think. Because men have a tendency to be the alpha male in a relationship and if his partner knows too much or if she's too intelligent than him, then he would feel like the weaker one. 
And having someone who is beneath you in intelligence would make you look like a genius. So if that's a life partner, the man goes on feeling superior.

Or

Those men may have a misguided belief that a woman who thinks more would not make a good wife for his family. Man thinks and the woman listens may have been what he was taught to be normal. So he might be looking for a way to lead a normal life with a "simple" wife.

----------


## Bhavya

> To boost their ego, I think. Because men have a tendency to be the alpha male in a relationship and if his partner knows too much or if she's too intelligent than him, then he would feel like the weaker one. 
> And having someone who is beneath you in intelligence would make you look like a genius. So if that's a life partner, the man goes on feeling superior.
> 
> Or
> 
> Those men may have a misguided belief that a woman who thinks more would not make a good wife for his family. Man thinks and the woman listens may have been what he was taught to be normal. So he might be looking for a way to lead a normal life with a "simple" wife.


Very true,As you mentioned these two reasons are the main reasons for men choosing a less educated woman.Some men want to be the dominant in the family to satisfy their ego.And some prefer to live a ordinary life.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


Maybe it's because they wouldn't get grounded for all those bad things they do. The more educated their spouse is the more trouble they will have to face !

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


What I have seen that is Men's always like to keep their powers inside the home.When the girl is more educated than the men it directly harms the confidence of the the men.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In our society most of the men prefer to marry a girl who is less educated them.
> I am wondering about the reasons behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the reasons why men prefer to marry a less educated women than them?


It may consider because she may be dominate him, but reality is it happens whether if she educated them him or not. It all depend between them. In my point of view I like to learn something new from the girl so there is no issues if she study more than me, really it will be proud. The other side is Men love to teach their girls so it also a considerable point.  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Maybe it's because they wouldn't get grounded for all those bad things they do. The more educated their spouse is the more trouble they will have to face !


May be some narrow minded men think like that,They should understand education is not a trouble in fact it's a solution for many troubles.

----------


## Bhavya

> It may consider because she may be dominate him, but reality is it happens whether if she educated them him or not. It all depend between them. In my point of view I like to learn something new from the girl so there is no issues if she study more than me, really it will be proud. The other side is Men love to teach their girls so it also a considerable point.


Hope every men think like you :Smile:  I think no one have full knowledge in every field, So still you can teach her the things in which she has less knowledge and learn the things from her where you have less knowledge :Cool:

----------

